
Facebook turns 12 – trillions in productivity wasted - jtblin
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/02/04/facebook-turns-12--trillions-in-time-wasted.html
======
kolbe
That's a pretty ridiculous way to frame Facebook's usage. Leisure time has
always existed, and I doubt there is much evidence that Facebook is causing
people to forego labor in favor of leisure time on their web site. Certainly
none in that article.

